# OMG W1zzard you're kidding ? :)



## flexy (Feb 10, 2005)

hey  w1zzrd, i am the one asking you for the powercolor bios, now i got a NICE sapphire card and the powercolor bios (for the X850XT) and will send you both bios ASAP.

BUT !!

Yesterday i discovered something...and just today it dawned on me....

I built a new computer, Sapphire X850XT, Cats 5.2. So i got Atitool to test how good the card clocks.
(Btw the Sapphire x850xt non pe clocks like a mofo...like 600/600 depending on cooling)

The problem is your Atitool Fancontrol ! I switched to "dynamic control" and your PREFILLED temp settings for dynamic control mean that the fan only goes faster if the GPU is 97 degrees !!!

NINETYSEVEN degrees !!!  I was playing around with atitool yesterday until i realized it is DANGEROUS since my core reached 98C degreees and when i finally switched on the fan a LOT of very hot air came out...i hope to god i didnt shoot my card yesterday. I cant wait to come home from work and test the card thouroughly.

You should NEVER make it possible that you overclock the card and have the fan ALWAYS on 4%....also....i absolutely dont understand why teh pre-filed values are like "if GPU core is 97C then fan faster" etc......97C is MUCH too hot ! And since it is default values in atitool i assumed its the normal values for the X850XT...but i am quite sure that 97C are NOT normal temps..the fans should go faster MUCH earlier !!
Greetings


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 10, 2005)

can you make a screenshot of that?


----------



## Gunni (Feb 10, 2005)

flexy said:
			
		

> The problem is your Atitool Fancontrol ! I switched to "dynamic control" and your PREFILLED temp settings for dynamic control mean that the fan only goes faster if the GPU is 97 degrees !!!


I noticed that, too, but I thought it was only a problem with my system.
Unfortunately, I already changed the dynamic settings


----------



## flexy (Feb 11, 2005)

here it is..these are the defaults which come up. Note it just starts the fans when it reaches 91C.

Btw my card seems fine....PHEW...


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 11, 2005)

i wonder whats wrong with atitool there .. can you try to uninstall it (clear your settings) then reinstall it again, go to the fan control settings dialog where "enable fan control" should now be off .. what do the grayed out boxes say?


----------



## flexy (Feb 11, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> i wonder whats wrong with atitool there .. can you try to uninstall it (clear your settings) then reinstall it again, go to the fan control settings dialog where "enable fan control" should now be off .. what do the grayed out boxes say?



i can do that tonight as soon as i am home. But note that atitool was one of the first programs i installed after a fresh XP Pro install


----------

